# Flowering plants that horses don t like and not poisonous



## afhtas (10 October 2009)

My ponies are aloud to wander around my yard which is quite big and is perfect for two who have laminitis . I would like to have some pots of flowers and there is a area near the garden that I would like to plant with bushes and perennials. One of the ponies is a fjord who is very very greedy .


----------



## hellybelly6 (10 October 2009)

Avoid privet and yew.

Hawthorn and fruit trees/bushes will be eaten, but they wont do any harm either.  Willow is good.

Geraniums are ok as are nystersiums (SP) and marigolds I think.  Avoid lupins, delphiniums and foxgloves as well as ferns/bracken.

Have anything you like in hanging baskets as long as they are out of the reach of greedy equines.


----------



## hellybelly6 (10 October 2009)

PS roses will be fine, but not when sprayed.


----------



## stroppymare153 (10 October 2009)

Not marigolds!!  They are just sooooooooo yummy!!  my boy ate 2 whole planted-up water troughs of them last year - delicately nipped the heads off them and left the leaves!

Don't know whether there's very much that is nasty-tasting but not poisonous.


----------



## hellybelly6 (10 October 2009)

Marigolds are also called calendula and horses find delicious.  They are not poisonous.


----------

